# test



## onlyholly (Dec 24, 2005)

testing


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm assuming you were testing whether your member status would show up.  I checked your profile, and you had the correct TUG member password entered, except that you began it with an extra space at the beginning, so it was not a match.  I removed the space, so the next time you log on it should show you as a member.  If not, please actually log off then log in again.


----------

